# Bird Photographers in the NYTIMES



## The_Traveler (May 10, 2014)

<header id="blogs-masthead" class="wrap" style="height: 90px; margin-bottom: 30px; border-bottom-width: 1px; border-bottom-style: solid; border-bottom-color: rgb(204, 204, 204); position: relative; color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: nyt-cheltenham, georgia, 'times new roman', times, serif; font-size: 16px;">

<form method="get" id="searchform" action="http://cityroom.blogs.nytimes.com/" style="margin: 0px;"><button type="submit" class="searchsubmit" style="margin: 0px; font-size: 0.6875rem; vertical-align: middle; cursor: pointer; background-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); border: 1px solid rgb(226, 226, 226); border-top-left-radius: 3px; border-top-right-radius: 3px; border-bottom-right-radius: 3px; border-bottom-left-radius: 3px; color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: nyt-franklin, arial, helvetica, sans-serif; text-transform: uppercase; height: 30px; padding: 0px; width: 70px;">SEARCH</button></form>​
</header><article class="post-480711 post type-post status-publish hentry category-animals-and-wildlife category-bird-week category-hawk-cam-live-from-the-nest category-manhattan tag-prospect-park-brooklyn-ny" id="post-480711" style="overflow: hidden; padding-top: 0px;"><header class="postHeader">BIRD WEEK
[h=1]Its Gadgets vs. Eyeballs as Two Species of Bird-Watchers Clash[/h]</header></article>


----------

